
RIP Syd Mead (Blade Runner, TRON Designer) - campuscodi
http://sydmead.com/gallery/
======
pmoriarty
Here is a video slide show of some of Mead's art: [1], some of which still
looks very cool and futuristic even today, and an interesting interview with
him: [2]

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edVznYyqpJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edVznYyqpJU)

[2] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkAMSnRvMBI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkAMSnRvMBI)

------
W-Stool
I put Syd Mead in the same bucket as HR Giger - two absolutely brilliant
artists with completely opposite visions of what the future might look like.

~~~
mattkevan
Maybe because they worked on some of the same films together, Mead feels
closer in spirit to Mobius than Giger. Mead had the cool cars and Mobius the
mad psychedelic landscapes.

Either way, Mead was an inspiration and his world is one I’ve wanted to
inhabit as long as I can remember.

------
jmkd
Rest in Peace designer of our aesthetic futures.

Gritty neon mechanical electronica.

Peaked in his late 40s which should give hope to many...

~~~
aresant
I agree that he peaked later on but the work he did for US Steel as a 28 year
old is iconic and amazing as well - the guy was a talent from very early on:

[http://www.gavinrothery.com/my-blog/2012/8/6/syd-mead-us-
ste...](http://www.gavinrothery.com/my-blog/2012/8/6/syd-mead-us-steel-
portfolio.html)

~~~
brandnewlow
These are gorgeous and still feel very fresh and vibrant. Thank you for
sharing.

------
ObsoleteNerd
Thanks Syd, for 2 of the most iconic movies I love and their seriously
incredible design.

------
campuscodi
Confirmed here:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/syd.mead/permalink/101580502...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/syd.mead/permalink/10158050277754244/)

------
JKCalhoun
Bladerunner aside, I always wanted to live in Syd Mead's future. Sunsets and
an orgy of chrome. Well, orgies anyway. ;-)

Before Tron and Bladerunner I had come across his stuff in books and magazines
and was blown away. This walking cargo machine from 1969:
[http://cyberneticzoo.com/walking-machines/1970-walking-
cargo...](http://cyberneticzoo.com/walking-machines/1970-walking-cargo-
vehicle-syd-mead-american/)

------
manigandham
Syd Mead's designs are some of my favorite. Always loved that retro futuristic
look.

------
chiph
He was a designer for the 1990 movie _Solar Crisis_ , and you can see a lot of
the elements that he used earlier in _Blade Runner_.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100649/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100649/)

------
serf
thanks for one of the most iconic and _different_ entries in the Gundam
universe.

Tomino, the primary creator of the series, has publicly regarded it (Syd's
designs and hire) as a mistake, but i've always loved the different ultra-
future aesthetic that Mead brought to the franchise.

[0]: [https://www.cardesignnews.com/designers/the-lasting-
appeal-o...](https://www.cardesignnews.com/designers/the-lasting-appeal-of-
syd-meads-turn-x-gundam/39413.article)

[1]: [https://www.otakuusamagazine.com/gundam-creator-blasts-
today...](https://www.otakuusamagazine.com/gundam-creator-blasts-todays-voice-
actors-designer-syd-mead/)

------
chansiky
RIP. Syd Mead was an inspiration for so many artists. I love the clean lines
and crisp simplicity of the shapes he uses. It reminds me of design work by
Dieter Rams, but for the entertainment industry.

------
Perzeus
Rest In Peace Mr. Mead!

Your inspiration will not be forgotten.

------
JohnJamesRambo
What do you think Syd would think of the future we are currently receiving?

------
egypturnash
.

